# First time on Internet/Computer



## TheMachanga (Dec 7, 2011)

So I was thinking real hard about this one day. I remember my first time using the interwebz, but couldn't remember the first time on a computer. After countless minutes of thinking, I finally remembered. 

Computer: Well, I was around 3 or 4 when I got one of those "computer" games. It was just a car racing/spelling/something else game consul in the shape of a computer. For those who don't have any idea what I'm talking about, it's like this, but much much older: http://s2.hubimg.com/u/2059289_f260.jpg
My first time on a real computer was on my older sisters toshiba laptop (this one:http://hackadaycom.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/had_toshiba.jpg?w=450&h=323). All I did was play a sesame street game on disk and a Clifford the big red dog game. I was 6 or 7 ( ~2002-3). 
When I was 8 and 9, my music school had a computer lab, and we played a music game on it. My first time on a desktop. 
On day my family bought a computer, dell, windows xp, and it was almost never used. I continued to play the computer games, and I bought Roller Coaster Tycoon 1, but never played it because I was 9, and I didn't know how to play. 

Internet: My earliest internet experience was when I got a worksheet in 2nd grade. We would always get a "TIMES for kids" magazine. The teacher recommended we go on the website timeforkids.com to play some games and stuff. That's all I did for many months. 
Then I had to write a "tongue twister" for class one day (you know, how much wood, peter piper, etc). I was having trouble writing one for homework, and my mom suggested I used to computer to solve my problem. She took me to http://www.uebersetzung.at/twister/. I saw that she originally had Yahoo open to find the site, so I forever associated yahoo with that site. For about a year, I thought that was what yahoo was....a site for tongue twisters (I never looked at the url). Eventually, I found my way to sites like wimp.com, funnypart.com, funnyjunk.com, google images (for viewing "funny pictures" purposes), and funnypictures.com. Then I saw my first youtube video (i forgot what it was) in late 2006 (4th or 5th grade, I forgot). At that time, it was just google images, funny pictures/games, and youtube for me. Then I got a myspace in late 6th grade fp), solved a rubiks cube with youtube in late 6th grade tu), and played around with windows movie maker, uploading my first video ever (deleted, it was me bouncing a ball, and pretending to get hit in the face or something). I don't feel like going on, I got carried away with this post, haha.



What was your first time, computer and internet? You don't have to be as detailed as me though, unless you want.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 7, 2011)

The first computer I used was a BBC Micro.

Ouch.


----------



## mmitchev (Dec 7, 2011)

My first memories of a computer was me playing the Putt Putt series and the Math Blasters series (any one know what I'm talking about?) back in about 1999, on an IBM. 4GB hard drive ftw.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 7, 2011)

mmitchev said:


> My first memories of a computer was me playing the *Putt Putt series* and the Math Blasters series (any one know what I'm talking about?) back in about 1999, on an IBM. 4GB hard drive ftw.


 
Hell yeah.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was 5 or so.
I tried going to Stachu.com and it turned out to be a porn website.

[time to try waybackmachine for proof]


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mmm, back when I was 3. We had a Dell Desktop with 512MB of Ram, and a 20Gig hard drive. The first Computer I used <3.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 7, 2011)

No idea on what computer or age but a remeber using paint when I was 5 1/2 6 and sucked using a mouse like trackpad before intermediate they had all macs and mostly laptop but in 2010 they had like only 5 desktops left


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 7, 2011)

Atari 2600

Internet in 1996 during an internship.
The external emailadress was "36randomcharacters"@ge.gepex.com


----------



## shelley (Dec 7, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Mmm, back when I was 3. We had a Dell Desktop with 512MB of Ram, and a 20Gig hard drive. The first Computer I used <3.


 
Haha, kids. That has better specs than the computer I had my senior year of high school.

Raise your hand if you still remember 5-1/2" disk drives.</getoffmylawn>


----------



## JackJ (Dec 7, 2011)

No clue. The earliest programs I remember using were Reader Rabbit's, though.


----------



## Kian (Dec 7, 2011)

We got the dial up internet on Christmas when I was in 9th grade. I'm old.


----------



## Bob (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh man. We had 4MB of RAM (we upgraded it to 8MB at one point, though), a ~250 MB hard drive, Windows 3.1, and 14k (which we upgraded to 28.6!) dial-up modem on our Packard Bell 486. I was probably 7 when we got it and retail was around $2500. Even my second computer only had a 2GB hard drive and Windows 95.


----------



## emolover (Dec 7, 2011)

I remember the first time I used a computer was when I was 6 and played these gay games that were on the crap computers that belonged to the public library. So untill I was 8 I thought the computer was only for learning games. When I was 10 I learned that you can find PS2 game guides online. 

Then real internetz happened. When I was in 6th grade a friend showed me pron on his phone and... Well... Internet is a "bad" place for a 12 and 13 year old. 

When I was 14 I discovered newgrounds, armor games and kongragate. I played the flash games and went on the forums there. I also started youtubing. When I was 15 I found twistypuzzles and speedsolving.

That's it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 7, 2011)

7, IBM computer, dial up internet.


----------



## Bob (Dec 7, 2011)

emolover said:


> When I was 14 I discovered newgrounds, armor games and kongragate. I played the flash games and went on the forums there. I also started youtubing. When I was 15 I found twistypuzzles and speedsolving.


 
LOL I remember when youtube came out. Check out this email.

----------------------

to Jawed 
I like to host my videos on my own webspace because it is easier to keep track of what I have uploaded and also I don't have to depend on any outside source. Plus, I have never heard of youtube.com. Are you personally in charge of youtube.com? I would not mind uploading videos onto youtube.com, but I would keep a copy on my own webpage. I see that a YouTube logo is placed on videos when they are viewed. Is this so that if somebody downloaded the video, they know it is from YouTube? I would not be comfortable with somebody else getting credit for my own videos.

~ Bob

----- Original Message ----- From: "Jawed Karim" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, 10 November, 2005 11:33
Subject: videos

why dont you guys just use www.youtube.com to host your videos? we do it for free, and we allow people to discuss/share your videos.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 7, 2011)

Bob said:


> LOL I remember when youtube came out. Check out this email.


Heh. Most people here have probably never heard of strange puzzle, or maybe only for the chat.

As for my first computer, I got one when I was 8. It's always interesting sorting through files you created when you were under half your current age.


----------



## Enter (Dec 7, 2011)

commodore 64 in 1989 i was 5 years old hehe, internet when windows 95 came out and here is the sound of Dial Up


----------



## Forte (Dec 7, 2011)

I remember dial-up rofl
You couldn't use the phone at the same time


----------



## Noob at Cube (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know how old I was but I do remember some time in the early 90's my dad taught me how to surf the interweb on his work computer. All I can remember about it was that it took 5 1/4" floppys (it was ancient even back then).

My first home computer was some kind of IBM and I have fond memories of playing games such as Cosmo's Cosmic Adventures, Crystal Caves and Stunts (and Doom when no one else was home )


----------



## MostEd (Dec 7, 2011)

I remember the first time(or times) in the internet was the lego website...
i kept going on it, and reading comics on some lego thing....

first time on PC: can;t remember


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2011)

Forte said:


> I remember dial-up rofl
> You couldn't use the phone at the same time


 
I remember my parents telling my older siblings to save their work because they would make a phone call ;D

Counter Strike with constant interruptions by the phone was horrible.

Interesting our computer has been downgraded since then.


----------



## VP7 (Dec 7, 2011)

Does Quantum Link on a commodore 64 count as the internet in the mid 80's ?

Does anyone remember 8 inch floppy disks ? Used in TRS80 model 2's.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 7, 2011)

Ah, dial-up...what a horrible idea that was!

Computer:
I was about 4. My mom and dad brought it home, and set it up. It was a Gateway 2000, with Windows 95. I think the first thing I did was either play Chips Challenge or Jezz Balls.

Internet: I don't remember the very first time I went on the internet, but I do remember being at the library and saying "there's only a couple websites right now". And I remember frequenting freearcade.com and coffeebreak.com, and playing Skaterboy 2 a ton.

Some other early memories I have of playing on the computer are playing games like Jump Start, Clue Finders, Frogger (He's Back), and Freddy Fish (and demos for Spy Fox, Putt Putt, Pajama Sam, and Big Thinkers), and at the library, I played the Magic Schoolbus games. Hasbro Interactive and Humongous Entertainment were the best thing in the world back then. One huge passion I had back then was Rollercoaster Tycoon and later, Roller Coaster Tycoon 2. Both games were absolutely the greatest thing ever.

I remember going to the library and picking out CD-ROM games. And I remember getting these storybook games, hoping for a fun time, but then I found out it's just a story, and that really pissed me off.


----------



## Olji (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't remember what computer it was, but I remember I spent a great deal of time playing Mario Bros on it. (Not Super Mario Bros)

First time using internet I don't remember at all, but I can recall the dial up sound and that login when opening the browser. xD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2011)

5 1/4" and 8" floppies? Don't make me laugh. How many of you remember punch cards, or tape, or teletypes?

And as for 5 1/4" floppies - how many of you used a hole punch to make them double-sided?

Yes, I'm old. 

My first time on a computer was a PDP-11, back in high school. Of course, I don't really remember it that way; I was usually just interfacing with the teletype. (I'm not sure this was the particular model, but it was similar to this.) But I did get to see it once in the school's computer room.

My first access to a personal computer was my father's 4K TRS-80 model 1. I remember at Christmas in my freshman year in college, he upgraded it for me to 16K; it was amazing how much memory we had to work with then!

My first time on the internet? Well, I guess that depends on what you consider the internet. I remember Usenet and Gopher, and browsing the world-wide web with Mosaic. I don't think I was connected until I started at Purdue in 1983, whereupon I know I immediately started reading newsgroups.

I know I was one of the voters that approved the newsgroup rec.juggling. That's the earliest evidence currently searchable that I've found of my activity on the internet.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bob said:


> Oh man. We had 4MB of RAM (we upgraded it to 8MB at one point, though), a ~250 MB hard drive, Windows 3.1, and 14k (which we upgraded to 28.6!) dial-up modem on our Packard Bell 486. I was probably 7 when we got it and retail was around $2500. Even my second computer only had a 2GB hard drive and Windows 95.



Bob...you are making me feel old! First time on a computer was in the 1985 3rd grade I started programming in logo and early 90's mostly Bulletin boards and then eventually Internet. I remember when yahoo was a simple text page. My first computer was an IBM with a P4 at 66mhz with 4mb ram and a 300mb drive and a 14.4k modem. At one point I knew the modem strings for every available modem! I was lucky enough to avoid punch cards, they were just phasing them out when I started college. First languages I learned were Fortran and Basic.

It is interesting to think that kids now are born never knowing a world without Internet.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Dec 7, 2011)

OMG REMINISCING ABOUT OREGON TRAIL FTW!!! #Iheartelementaryschool

http://www.virtualapple.org/oregontraildisk.html

BEST. GAME. EVAR. HANDS. DOWN.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 7, 2011)

God those dial-up tones..I remember sitting down with my brother whole day trying to guess the Internet password that my mom wouldn't tell us..and every time we have to hear the freaking tone before it will tell us the password is wrong


----------



## teller (Dec 7, 2011)

Hughey wins.

First exposure was a Timex Sinclair 1000, with 2k of RAM and a horrible membrane keyboard and a cassette tape drive. Horrible membrane keyboard. Cheap!

Didn't really start programming until I got a Commodore 64, and yeah, I did use a hole punch to double-side the floppy disks. It's funny looking back at how loooooong it took to load something on that 1541 disk drive. You had to wait minutes to load something like Pacman and it made these horrible crunching vibrations the whole time. The noise was supposed to be normal, but you just had to wonder if that kind of abuse was healthy...

Internet: 1989, Usenet, to fish for rumors on alt.music.prince.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh man, those floppy disks had like 24mb of space on them!


----------



## cubernya (Dec 8, 2011)

I remember having to use dial-up and having to get off when my parents had to use the phone


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 8, 2011)

I played computer games as a little kid (like 5 and above). Such as Math Blasters and some other game where I toured the US, and other 'adventure' games. Oh, and I also played Roller Coaster Tycoon when I was 9. And I don't know about OP, but I was perfectly capable of playing and succeeding.

My first time on the interwebz??? IDK, but I used to have pretty much no idea about any sites but google


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 8, 2011)

Thankfully, I learned how to play like, 2 years, and this summer, I beat the whole game. (rtc1)


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 8, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Thankfully, I learned how to play like, 2 years, and this summer, I beat the whole game. (rtc1)


I don't think I ever beat the whole game. Only because by the time I was actually gonna try, we had a new computer that didn't support the game. I would love to get back into it now, though, that was some of the best times I had as a kid.

I just found I still have the disc. I'm gonna try to get it running.
*update:* Alas, it was not sucessful. Although I did find we have Gold Resort Tycoon, so I'm gonna give that a spin.

Also, Oregon Trail II, played the butt out of that game when I was younger!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 8, 2011)

Old computer my dad built. 
Went on Cartoon Network EVERYDAY.


----------



## Laura O (Dec 8, 2011)

I can't remember the first time on a computer - but as a child I drew pictures on the punchcards my father brought home from work. 

In the early 90s I used my brother's computer to spend time on local BBSs and also the internet. In 1997 I bought my first computer (P1, 233 mhz, 16 MB Ram and I was so proud of my 2 GB hard drive...).


----------



## Chrisalead (Dec 8, 2011)

My first computer was a Thomson TO7, with a 1 MHz 8 bit microprocessor ! I started programming on it (in basic). I connected to the Internet for the first time when I was a student at the University of Versailles.
And still, best computer ever was my Amiga !


----------



## stoic (Dec 8, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> The first computer I used was a BBC Micro.
> 
> Ouch.


 
Me too. I remember that was the first and only computer at my junior school (I musta been about 9). We had to book time to get a go on it.



teller said:


> Didn't really start programming until I got a Commodore 64... You had to wait minutes to load something like Pacman..


 
I started programming on a Commodore Vic-20, which was like the 64's little brother (man, I could only dream about a 64!). Anyone remember waiting for something to load until the tape ran out...then you realised it had just failed and you had to start again. Doh!


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 8, 2011)

2 years old, one of my Dad's computers, dialol up interfail.
My first computer (~2003 I think) had a 40gb hard drive and 128mb of RAM.
This computer has a 1tb hard drive and 8gb RAM.


----------



## jaywong88 (Dec 8, 2011)

i'm forget when the first time touching computer... {",)


----------



## Selkie (Dec 9, 2011)

1st computer I used?.. , hmm I believe it was a Research Machines 380Z in school in or about ~ 1979, closely followed by my first own computer a Sinclair ZX80 in kit form.

First internet or derivative, if not BBS's of which I did use a lot, must have been Prestel in the early to mid 80's.

Damn, I feel old!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 10, 2011)




----------

